# Apple iTunes soll angeblich bald Filme kurz nach Kinostart streamen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple iTunes soll angeblich bald Filme kurz nach Kinostart streamen*

					Angeblich verhandelt Apple mit Hollywood-Studios darüber, auf iTunes Filme kurz nach Kinostart streamen zu können. Das könnte den Konsum von Filmen nachhaltig verändern, aber es scheint kein günstiges Unterfangen für den Kunden zu werden. Bis zu 50 US-Dollar soll ein Film kosten. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple iTunes soll angeblich bald Filme kurz nach Kinostart streamen*


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2016)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Sache - nur nicht für bis zu 50$


----------



## Laggy.NET (8. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Apple das macht, dann werden die Filme in Zukunft ab Tag 1 in voller Qualität in den Tauschbörsen landen. Das freut die Filesharer.

Ansonsten eigentlich eine nette alternative. Anstatt mit 5 Leuten ins Kino zu gehen, was mal eben ~75€ ausmacht, zahlt man dann eben nur noch 25-50€ und schaut es sich zusammen auf dem Beamer an.
Ob das so erfolgreich wird, wird sich zeigen, aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine angenehme Alternative.

Und Leute, die das Geld übrig haben werden sich auch freuen, wenn sie den Pöbel meiden und das Heimkino Zuhause nutzen können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine gute Sache - nur nicht für bis zu 50$



Andererseits... wenn die Filmpaläste so weiter machen und man mit vier Leuten (2 Erwachsene + zwei Kids) auch schon fast 40 Euro ablatzt...


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da hast du schon recht. Kino ist ein teurer Spaß geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2016)

Es soll ja ein Erlebnis sein. Aber wenn man die Rahmenbedingungen mit einrechnet (Bus/U-Bahn/Auto/Parkhaus/Futter/Trinken/oft sinnloser 3D-Aufpreis), da kommen Summen hinten raus...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Andererseits... wenn die Filmpaläste so weiter machen und man mit vier Leuten (2 Erwachsene + zwei Kids) auch schon fast 40 Euro ablatzt...



Ja das stimmt leider, ein Kinobesuch mit der Familie ist teuer geworden und die nächsten Jahre wird es bestimmt noch teurer werden.


----------



## huenni87 (8. Dezember 2016)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee gut. Hier bei mir im Ort gibt es zwar ein Kino aber der Sound ist mies, das Bild ist schlecht und das Kino ist schon sehr alt. Für Menschen über 1.85 ist zudem extrem wenig Platz und gerade bei langen Filmen ist es eine Qual da drin zu sitzen. Daher schaue ich eh Filme meist als erstes auf BD oder dann eben Sky. In der nächsten Großen Stadt gibt es ein sehr gutes Kino. Heißt aber 70min einfache Fahrt. Das macht man nicht so häufig wie man eigentlich Bock auf Kino hätte.

Ob ich mir jedoch einen Film für 50€ bestellen würde um ihn einmal zu sehen, vielleicht sogar alleine? Ich denke eher nicht. Kino ist teuer aber das Erlebnis ist in der Regel auch deutlich besser als zuhause. Für die Hälfte könnte ich mir vorstellen Filme zu schauen die ich unbedingt sehen will.


----------



## beercarrier (8. Dezember 2016)

naja, sollte das mal in uber art private kinos erlauben und meine bessere hälfte ist der mmn ich muss mal wieder mit ihr ausgehen und unter menschen, ok. der größte pluspunkt für mich bei einem heimkino ist doch das du nicht die quatschenden, cola verschüttenden und andauernd aufs klo rennenden menschen um dich rum hast. also würde ich eh meist nur für bis zu zwei einen filmen anmachen. und dann sind 50$ eigtl zuviel für eine leihgebühr, da ca 5 € normal sind würde ich 10 € zahlen. ansonsten kann ich auch recht gut warten, bis auf einige ausnahmen.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Dezember 2016)

Dieses Modell kann die Kinoketten in die Knie zwingen, aber wie Thilo geschrieben hat: eine vierköpfige Familie... nette Sümmchen hinten raus...


----------



## omega™ (8. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Andererseits... wenn die Filmpaläste so weiter machen und man mit vier Leuten (2 Erwachsene + zwei Kids) auch schon fast 40 Euro ablatzt...



Das teuerste am Kino sind die Getränke und die Süßwaren, was auch ziemlich logisch ist, da ein Kino Minimum mit ~48% der Einnahmen, des Ticketverkaufs an den Verleih abdrücken darf. Bei Disney noch mehr, zudem bekommt das Kino je nach Verleih noch andere Forderungen gestellt, als die üblichen alá 3 Wochen lang muss Film XY im größten Saal laufen. Das Kino teuer sein kann stimmt. Ich arbeite neben der Schule in einem Kino, ich persönlich finde die Süßwaren usw. auch für zu überteuert, aber irgendwie muss ein Kino ja seine Kosten decken. Teuer wird das Kino vor allem dann, wenn man Sneakgänger ist und daher jede Woche im Saal sitzt.

Aber ich finde es oft anstrengend, wenn Kunden sich beschweren, dass  eine Cola 3,50€ kostet und dabei nicht sachlich bleiben, sondern unfreundlich werden und laut herummeckern. So blöd es jetzt auch klingen mag, letztendlich wird ein Kunde nicht zum Kauf von Getränken oder auch Süßwaren gezwungen.

Die 3,50€ Cola bezieht sich auf die 0,5l Glasflaschen, die an Getränkeautomaten 1,50€ kosten. Unser Kino gehört zwar einer größeren Kette an und nähert sich leider, seit der neusten "Preisanpassung" dem großen Bruder an, dennoch ist unser Kino klein und eher familiär. Wir bieten oft verschiedene Aktionen und Gewinnspiele(keine solche, wo man ein Formular ausfüllen muss ^^) und fertigen die Besucher nicht so ab, wie es die großen Ketten tun.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. Dezember 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wenn Apple das macht, dann werden die Filme in Zukunft ab Tag 1 in voller Qualität in den Tauschbörsen landen. Das freut die Filesharer.
> Ansonsten eigentlich eine nette alternative. Anstatt mit 5 Leuten ins Kino zu gehen, was mal eben ~75€ ausmacht, zahlt man dann eben nur noch 25-50€ und schaut es sich zusammen auf dem Beamer an.
> Ob das so erfolgreich wird, wird sich zeigen, aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine angenehme Alternative.
> Und Leute, die das Geld übrig haben werden sich auch freuen, wenn sie den Pöbel meiden und das Heimkino Zuhause nutzen können.



jaja die Musikindustrie hat es ja vorgemacht.
Gib dem Kunden (=> dem Type der bereit ist dafür für Geld auszugeben) die Möglichkeit einfach und legal an "seine" Sachen zu kommen und es wird klappen.
Dann wird es Dinge wie Napster, EMule und Co nicht geben....äh oder so ähnlich ist es doch abgelaufen  
Es wird immer Leute geben die wollen einfach kein Geld ausgeben. Ob das 1 Cent oder 50€ sind ist da nebensächlich.
Wäre nur toll wenn man diese paar % mal auf Seite lässt und die 80+% an Leuten sich zuwendet mit denen man Geld verdienen kann.

Übrigens kann die 50€ sogar noch relativ günstig sein.
Wenn man Sprit, Parken, Popcorn und Getränke hinzuzieht könnte das ab 2 Personen günstiger werden.
Denoch wäre ich eher für ~15-20€ "Leih"gebühr.


----------



## Lotto (8. Dezember 2016)

Das Angebot wird sich halt an Leute richten die in einer Gruppe gucken. Niemand der alleine oder zu zweit guckt wird sich für den Preis einen Film leihen, da kann man gleich ins Kino (das ist dann selbst bei den Kartenpreisen von 15 Euro heutzutage zu zweit noch günstiger).

15-20 Euro können sie nicht machen, das wär der Tot für Kinos.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2016)

omega™;8585248 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde es oft anstrengend, wenn Kunden sich beschweren, dass  eine Cola 3,50€ kostet und dabei nicht sachlich bleiben, sondern unfreundlich werden und laut herummeckern. So blöd es jetzt auch klingen mag, letztendlich wird ein Kunde nicht zum Kauf von Getränken oder auch Süßwaren gezwungen.



Da bin ich bei Dir. Man muss ja nicht Cola, Popcorn und Gummibärchen kaufen. Machen auch viele nicht mehr, "Picknick" im Kino mit selbst mitgebrachten Sachen scheint immer mehr im Kommen zu sein. 

Und dass die Kinos auch von was leben müssen, ist klar.

Klar ist IMHO aber auch, dass man sich nicht wundern muss, wenn weniger Leute ins Kino gehen. Die Gesamtkosten haben ein Maß erreicht, wo man nachdenklich wird.


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei Dir. Man muss ja nicht Cola, Popcorn und Gummibärchen kaufen. Machen auch viele nicht mehr, "Picknick" im Kino mit selbst mitgebrachten Sachen scheint immer mehr im Kommen zu sein.
> 
> Und dass die Kinos auch von was leben müssen, ist klar.
> 
> Klar ist IMHO aber auch, dass man sich nicht wundern muss, wenn weniger Leute ins Kino gehen. Die Gesamtkosten haben ein Maß erreicht, wo man nachdenklich wird.



Gerade mit dem Letzten Satz bin ich da klar auch der Meinung. Ich kann mich Erinnern als ich 2012 (?) in Avengers 1 war. Düsseldorf. UFA Palast. Ich hab für 3 bekannte und Mich karten Reserviert - Reservierungskosten damals: 18€. Da waren keine Kartenpreise dabei! Die Karten kosteten nochmal 40€. Also 58€ nur für den Film. Dann noch Popcorn, Getränke und Knabberzeug. Das waren 100€ am Ende eines Abends.

Civil War hätte ich im Kino sehen können. Wollte ich eigentlich auch. Kostete aber mal eben in Basel 35Chf. PRO PERSON. Da ist man bald bei einem Luxusartikel den man sich erst Leisten kann wenn man Multimillionär ist.

Als Kind hab ich die Harry Potter filme gesehen. Humane 7€ damals pro Eintritt. Und dann wundern sich die Kinobetreiber heutzutage wenn die Besucher ausbleiben und mehr und mehr Illegale Angebote kommen. Wenn Apple das macht - 50$ / 50€ pro Film. Why not. Dann kann ich Filmabend mit großem Freundeskreis machen und den Beamer nutzen, und muss mich nicht irgendwohin quälen wo dann Prä-Pubertäre rumgröllen und mit Popcorn schmeißen.


----------



## scully1234 (9. Dezember 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine gute Sache - nur nicht für bis zu 50$



Da waere ich dabei, solange dann auch das volle Featureset gefahren wird (4K Dolby Atmos,DTS X)

Darf es dann auch aehnliche Preisstufen annehmen ,wie in den Kinopalaesten 

Man spart sich dann ja immer noch das ganze Drum Herum ,und die Zeit die man fuer Hin und Rueckfahrt einplanen muss

Nur wenn ich sehe wie paranoide das derzeit schon wieder bei Netflix mit normalen 4k Content, und der Kopierschutzkette laeuft, sehe ich da von Seiten Hollywoods wohl grosse Stolpersteine,auf dem Weg zur Legalisierung.

Wenn da 5% der anstonsten tauglichen Hardware ,fuer gut befunden wird,wuerde mich das wundern

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Apple Hollywood dazu bewegen kann, das Abspielen auf  PC Hardware zuzustimmen, und sei es auch nur ein Mac


----------



## T-Drive (9. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Andererseits... wenn die Filmpaläste so weiter machen und man mit vier Leuten (2 Erwachsene + zwei Kids) auch schon fast 40 Euro ablatzt...



Das ist aber ein Supersonderangebot, ohne Leckereien und ohne Burger/Pommes hinterher 

Das kannste hier im Südwesten der Republik knicken, wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf Eure Eminenz.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Supersonderangebot, ohne Leckereien und ohne Burger/Pommes hinterher
> 
> Das kannste hier im Südwesten der Republik knicken, wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf Eure Eminenz.



Das war nur netto Eintrittskarten


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war nur netto Eintrittskarten



Sag doch einfach, dass du ein Promi bist, dann kommste gratis rein und sitzt neben Megan Fox oder so.


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach, dass du ein Promi bist, dann kommste gratis rein und sitzt neben Megan Fox oder so.



Also ich würde nicht neben der Sitzen wollen. Armer Thilo. Aber jeder so wie er es verdient 

Hier nebenher ein Link zum Bloomberg-Report: Apple Is in Talks With Hollywood for Early Access to Movies on iTunes - Bloomberg

Anscheinend sind die Studios nicht abgeneigt. Was ich Lustig finde, ist was dieser Macblog daraus macht: Apple pitches Hollywood on rushing movies to iTunes | Cult of Mac

Auf einmal sind natürlich die Studios auf Apple zugegangen und nicht andersrum


----------



## Leob12 (10. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Als Kind hab ich die Harry Potter filme gesehen. Humane 7€ damals pro Eintritt. Und dann wundern sich die Kinobetreiber heutzutage wenn die Besucher ausbleiben und mehr und mehr Illegale Angebote kommen. Wenn Apple das macht - 50$ / 50€ pro Film. Why not. Dann kann ich Filmabend mit großem Freundeskreis machen und den Beamer nutzen, und muss mich nicht irgendwohin quälen wo dann Prä-Pubertäre rumgröllen und mit Popcorn schmeißen.


Dazu kommt das gefühlt jeder Film schwachsinniges 3D hat, und das kostet natürlich extra. 
Seit ich meine Brille habe, habe ich keinen 3D-Film mehr angesehen. Damit habe ich zwar den Preis der Brille nicht reingeholt, aber trotzdem Geld gespart. 

Und im Kino war ich jetzt sicher schon 4 Jahre nicht mehr. Die Preise sind mir einfach zu teuer, und generell ist es mir nicht wert da ich schon oft genug irgendwelche Idioten erlebt habe, die mich während des Films gestört haben. 
All das, kombiniert mit dem hohen Preis, sorgen dafür das ich dem Kino auch noch eine ganze Zeit lang fern bleibe. Da gehe ich lieber mit Freunden in ein Pub und schaue Fußball^^


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

An sich ist die Idee ganz gut, aber ob es Leute benutzen ist eine andere Frage.
Ich gehe gerne ins Kino, am Liebsten mit Freunden und Kino Feeling ist einfach toll^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe zwar auch eher selten ins Kino aber @ Home kann ich es selten so krachen lassen und mein Bildschirm ist leider auch kleiner. Da ich eh ein geduldiger Mensch bin reicht es mir persönlich zu warten bis die Filme und Serien auf BR oder DVD erscheinen und werden dann einverleibt, alles andere landet früher oder später eh in der Glotze


----------

